# Driver IRQL not LESS or EQUAL



## CarstenKrohn (16. September 2004)

Hi @ All

Hab ein ziemlich nerviges Problem!

Immer wenn ich von meinem PC aus ins Internet gehe, stürzt dieser nach ca. 3-5min ab.
Es erscheint ein Bluescreen mit der Beschreibung 

DRIVER IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL

Wenn ich meinen PC normal benutze also ohne online zu gehen, funktioniert alles einwandfrei

Meine Internetverbindung erfolgt über eine Simens Gigaset 4175 Anlage, schnurlos über das M105Data ! Alles natürlich via ISDN

Das M105 Data wird direkt über den USB-Port an den PC angeschlossen

Hab ich veraltete Treiber

Hab auch schon einige DInge über dieses  Thema gelesen, aber da passierte dies z.B. beim Zocken!
Und bei mir ist es wirklich NUR, wenn ich ins Netz gehe
Und das ist verdammt nervig, dass man nur 5min am Stück surfen kann

Mein PC :
PIV 2,4 GHz
512 MB RAM Infineon
Seagate 80GB HDD
MSI Mainboard (mit Bluetooth,Sound&Netzwerk onboard)(Hatte auch schon mehrere Boards versucht, immer das Gleiche)
GeForce4Ti Pixelview 128 MB Ram

Hoffe Jemand kann mir helfen!
Danke


----------



## Radhad (17. September 2004)

Du müsstest mal im Gerätenmanger die IRC's der Geräte anschauen und aufschreiben. Da liegt ein Hardwarekonflikt vor. Dann solltest du im BIOS die IRQ's dort verändern, wo sie doppelt audftreten. Vielleicht findest du hier oder im Netz eine Liste, welches Gerät wo auf dem richtigen IRQ liegt. Interessant wäre auch, welches OS du installiert hast.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Rene Albrecht (20. September 2004)

Versuch vorher einfach mal, einen aktuellen Netzwerkkartentreiber zu installieren. Ich hatte das identische Problem und habe als Konsequenz irgendwann meine Netzwerkkarte ausgebaut... Und eine zweite genutzt.

Das ist einfach lästig. Allerdings werde ich mich hüten, IRQs manuell zu verstellen. Selbst wenn Du es nach Handbuch machst klappt das nicht immer 100%ig (oder ich war einfach zu blöd).


----------



## CarstenKrohn (20. September 2004)

Naja.....die Netzwerkkarte kann ich leider nicht ausbauen, die ist ja onboard!
Könnte sie höchstens deaktivieren
Aber ich geh ja nicht mal über die Netztwerkkarte online....
Das M105 Data ist direkt am USB-Port angeschlossen


----------



## CarstenKrohn (20. September 2004)

Da steht dann auch irgendein Schmarrn von 

Ndis.sys

Habe WinXP Professional installiert


----------

